
Wildebeest muscles far more efficient than those of any other mammal measured - petethomas
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/10/why-it-hard-break-gnus/573793/?single_page=true
======
mojomark
BLUF: On average, Curtin found that the muscles converted 63 percent of their
energy into work—i.e., physical movement. For comparison, the equivalent
figures are 42 percent for cows, 34 percent for mice, and 27 percent for
rabbits.

Greter muscle efficiencies are likely out there, but the breadth of research
data is still narrow. I would be interested in Dolphin and Blue Fin Tuna
muscle efficiency.

Probably research of interest to, say, Boston Dynamics?

